# Hello All



## Semaj (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello all...

 For the record, my martial Art is not Beerdrinking.  But until I get some serious formal training in, as opposed to rolling around with friends, I wont claim to be good at anything.  I'm from the buffalo area, meaning I know Krol, Denz and Ace... For what thats worth.

 That about covers me...


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2005)

Greetings and welcome Semaj. Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome Semaj!  Happy Posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome Semaj  :asian:


----------



## masherdong (Apr 19, 2005)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Semaj!  Welcome to MartialTalk, & I hope you enjoy the forums.  Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you may have.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello! I'm originally from Buffalo (Cheektowaga) and still train with Tim Hartman.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome Semaj to Martialtalk.  Hope you get serious soon, that beerdrinking catches up with 'ya.   Have you decided on anything?  I'm sure you will find enough information in this forum but if not ask questions!  Happy posting!  tW


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2005)

Beer drinking 

 - It's fun
 - Involves a minimal amount of excercise
 - Gives you a false sense of "toughness"


 It could pass as a martial art in some circles....


 Anyways, Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums.  Beer or water ? We all get thirsty after a good work out.  Perfer the water, ice cold.  Have fun and enjoy the sites.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Beer drinking
> 
> - It's fun
> - Involves a minimal amount of excercise
> ...


 I practice the Canadian style, _molson-do_...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 23, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..Nothing wrong with tossing back a few especially after a good training session..


----------



## Satt (Apr 23, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Beer drinking
> 
> - It's fun
> - Involves a minimal amount of excercise
> ...


Well, if you've ever seen the movie "Drunken Master" then you know it can pass as a martial art. LOL.

:cheers:then :boxing: then:barf: while I...:lool:


----------



## rmcpeek (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm originally from the Buffalo area. (Hamburg, Lockport). If you're interested in training, you may want to check out:

USA Self Defense Centers, http://www.usaselfdefensecenters.com

-Rich
www.usasdc.com


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome.....nice to have you.


----------

